# What do you do if your ipod gets wet?



## xDahlia (Sep 17, 2008)

Omg! My mum put it in the washing machine for like 3 mins before relizing she put it there. 
Anyone know how to like dry it? Or simply try and fix it?. It does turn on.


----------



## JPH (Sep 17, 2008)

Crack it open carefully, lay out all the parts and dab them with a little cotton swabs.
Hopefully nothing was damaged, but if so you could probably pay a little money to get it repaired.

BTW, wouldn't be a good idea to plug it up and charge it on your computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck, m'lady.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 17, 2008)

If you can't get it apart then plan B is to leave it somewhere warm for a few days. Don't turn it back on again until it's had some time to dry out properly, you're really lucky you didn't fry something when you turned it on the first time.


----------



## science (Sep 17, 2008)

DON'T DO WHAT JPH SAID!!!!!!! 

Just let it sit and dry. DON'T OPEN IT AND TRY AND DRY IT!! You'll just mess shit up more. Just leave it in a dry place, and do what Psyfira said, don't turn it on


----------



## xDahlia (Sep 18, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> DON'T DO WHAT JPH SAID!!!!!!!
> 
> Just let it sit and dry. DON'T OPEN IT AND TRY AND DRY IT!! You'll just mess shit up more. Just leave it in a dry place, and do what Psyfira said, don't turn it on


okay, cool. I'll let it dry. 
Anyway, after I got back from school, screen seems even more wrecked. 

@JPH Where could I get it repaired? =="


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 18, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> DON'T DO WHAT JPH SAID!!!!!!!
> 
> Just let it sit and dry. DON'T OPEN IT AND TRY AND DRY IT!! You'll just mess shit up more. Just leave it in a dry place, and do what Psyfira said, don't turn it on



Agreed. It's not good to open it up, etc. This is a slow way, but it should work after about a week.

But it's funny, since my Friend's Iriver CLIX 2nd gen went through the washer and dryer TWICE, yet worked without any hassles, lol.

-_Tropicana_


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 18, 2008)

Listen to JPH, what little watter is trapped in there can't evaporate out because, well, it's not open.


----------



## The Teej (Sep 18, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Listen to JPH, what little watter is trapped in there can't evaporate out because, well, it's not open.



Surely if there's holes to get it in, there's holes to get the water out/let it evaporate?


----------



## Javacat (Sep 18, 2008)

Microwave it for 30 seconds.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 18, 2008)

Stick it in your pooper.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know what all these "don't take it apart at all ever" comments are about, opening it up is a good idea if you know what you're doing. Or know someone who does who can do it for you.

By saying "the screen is more wrecked" you didn't turn it on again did you?! It's going to take somewhere between a few days to a week to dry out.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 18, 2008)

sue.


----------



## layzieyez (Sep 19, 2008)

Squeeze it super hard like a sponge until all the water is squeezed out.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2008)

layzieyez said:
			
		

> Squeeze it super hard like a sponge until all the water is squeezed out.



Lol oh ya i forgot about that solution. try that.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 19, 2008)

Yup, squeezing it with a sponge works, mine got wet too, but I was listening in my pool (like an idiot) and my little bro tipped over my raft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's fine though, It only cost a dollar anyway (won it from a stacker machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Heatguyred (Sep 19, 2008)

get  a new one


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Yup, squeezing it with a sponge works, mine got wet too, but I was listening in my pool (like an idiot) and my little bro tipped over my raft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait what?


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 19, 2008)

Try to fix it and sell it


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 19, 2008)

I thought iPods were invincible?


----------



## layzieyez (Sep 19, 2008)

If you keep it in an otter box you can pretty much swim with the damned thing.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Sep 28, 2008)

You're screwed.  

Back when I lived in Kansai, I was crossing a major river in Kyoto (it has stones you can hop across).  As I did, I felt something fall off my person.  I turned around and saw my iPod floating down the river.

I did the only reasonable thing - I jumped in after it.  It was still playing, but quickly spluttered to death.

If you want to save this iPod, you're stuck.  I doubt it'll come back.

However, I had AppleCare on mine.  So I dried it out took it to the Apple store in Osaka after a week or so and didn't mention how it came to it's final end.  So they gave me a replacement.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 28, 2008)

kikuchiyo said:
			
		

> You're screwed.
> 
> Back when I lived in Kansai, I was crossing a major river in Kyoto (it has stones you can hop across).  As I did, I felt something fall off my person.  I turned around and saw my iPod floating down the river.
> 
> ...



You are a brave man.


----------



## Tenkaichi (Sep 29, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Yup, squeezing it with a sponge works, mine got wet too, but I was listening in my pool (like an idiot) and my little bro tipped over my raft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, seriously? Don't tell me it was your first try... was it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those games are soooo rigged, but they're still winnable.


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 29, 2008)

Javacat said:
			
		

> Microwave it for 30 seconds.


hmm last last year i left my sp in my jeans pocket and threw it in the laundry i just realized 2 min late when i wanted to play.... I had my dad open it up and leave it in the sun next day i reassembled it and worked fine except the light screen didn't work


----------



## ZonMachi (Sep 30, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Pizzaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iPods are one of the flimsiest mp3 player money can buy. The thin frame breaks easily from a drop if not cushioned.


----------



## Raika (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow i would freak out but listen to JPH its the 'best' solution here.


----------



## prettysmile39 (Jul 19, 2009)

*I WASH MY SON IPOD AND NOT I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO TO FIX IT, COULD I TAKE IT APART AND LET IT DRY OUT, WILL THAT WORK, OR JUST GO OUT AND BUY HIM  A NEW IPOD, PLEASE HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 19, 2009)

Put it in some rice. Rice can suck the moisture out of electronics, and it does a good job of it.

I feel I've said this on the forum in another thread before...


----------



## Smuff (Jul 19, 2009)

Put in an airtight box (like tuperware or whatever) with some silica gel (the more the merrier). This will definitely remove all the moisture from it.

Whether it will work afterwards is anyone's guess...... seeing as you already powered it up while wet I would hazard a guess that some component or other is going to be arsed, but good luck - I hope it's fine.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 19, 2009)

10 month bump by some with their first post


----------

